# OWC Express 4M2 or BlackMagic Multidock 10G for a new Mac Studio



## emilio_n (May 20, 2022)

Hi there!
I am checking these two alternatives to store all my libraries and to create a working folder for my photography and video job. Each one has pros and cons, so I am not sure what path to take:

OWC Express
Pros:
- Very fast storage via TB3 
- it's cheaper than the BM Multidock.
- Smaller footprint

Cons:
- The NVMe storage is much more expensive than the 2,5 SSDs.
- I need to fulfil the 4 slots to get the maximum speed so I can't upgrade easily in the future and the initial investment is very high.

BlackMagic MultiDock
Pros: 
- It's more flexible as I can remove the disk or change it individually if I need.
- The storage per TB is much cheaper (I can buy Samsung QVO for the libraries, EVO for video/photos and even a spinning disk for backup).

Cons:
- It's USB-C so it's like 4 times slower.
- Bigger footprint and I will need to buy a rackmount or invent something. 

Now I have a lot of external USB SSD and the speed is not a problem, but the ports available and the messy table yes. All my external storage is full now, so it's the moment to decide. Any advice or feedback on people using external storage? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## babylonwaves (May 20, 2022)

I have the second 4M2 with circuit failure. The NVME discs are okay but the housing is toast. I can't really find a suitable alternative for the 4M2 so I'm moving away from this format but cause I cannot afford to have my drives become an issue twice in less than 18 months.

Unless you're relying mainly on different players than Kontakt, the speed increase for M2 disks will not have an effect on your library's performance.


----------



## emilio_n (May 20, 2022)

babylonwaves said:


> I have the second 4M2 with circuit failure. The NVME discs are okay but the housing is toast. I can't really find a suitable alternative for the 4M2 so I'm moving away from this format but cause I cannot afford to have my drives become an issue twice in less than 18 months.
> 
> Unless you're relying mainly on different players than Kontakt, the speed increase for M2 disks will not have an effect on your library's performance.


I have some libraries on Sine, the Spitfire player and VSL. 
Your story about the circuit failure scared me. Maybe the BlackMagic solution is more trusty. 
I listen that the 4M2 is noisy and hot but I didn't think that has so high a failure rate!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## babylonwaves (May 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I have some libraries on Sine, the Spitfire player and VSL.
> Your story about the circuit failure scared me. Maybe the BlackMagic solution is more trusty.
> I listen that the 4M2 is noisy and hot but I didn't think that has so high a failure rate!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


take it with a pinch of salt. one report doesn't make a high failure rate. I'm sure if you google the issue you get a better picture. good luck! and if you find an alternative housing with 4 slots of M2 SSDs please let me know, I still have mine sitting there unused.


----------



## David Kudell (May 20, 2022)

I have a Glyph Atom Pro. I get 2500MB/sec with it. The OWC stuff uses software RAID, which isn’t as good imho.


----------



## emilio_n (May 20, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I have a Glyph Atom Pro. I get 2500MB/sec with it. The OWC stuff uses software RAID, which isn’t as good imho.


Is an expensive option and I would need to order fro US to HK but looks a solid solution.
Thanks David.


----------



## holywilly (May 20, 2022)

OWC 4M2 can be used in JBOD, don’t necessarily need to raid ssd together for sample libraries.

Alternatively, I think OWC thunder blade is an ultimately solution for NVMe drives.


----------



## emilio_n (May 20, 2022)

holywilly said:


> OWC 4M2 can be used in JBOD, don’t necessarily need to raid ssd together for sample libraries.
> 
> Alternatively, I think OWC thunder blade is an ultimately solution for NVMe drives.


Hey @holywilly !!
OWC thunder blade looks much better than the 4M2, but I can't find in Hong Kong. I will search online...
4M2 should be in Raid 0 if you want to get the fastest speed but you are right, you can use each NVMe drives as on drive.


----------



## KMA (May 20, 2022)

I haven't tried the two you've mentioned. NVMe drives seemed too pricey at the time and the BlackMagic was a lower throughput.

I went with an OWC Thunderbay 4 Mini (JBOD with 2.5" ssds, TB3) and it's mighty quick.


----------



## ckett (May 21, 2022)

I had the Blackmagic and then switched to the Thunderbay mini with 2.5' SSDs. The Blackmagic is great, never had a problem. Just wanted something where the drives didnt stick out. The Thunderbay has been rock solid connected to my Mac Studio. I disconnected the fan as it isnt needed. 2.5" SSDs are very cool running drives. I tried the NVMe route but those things get really hot!


----------

